# crystallised honey sold to stores



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Some stores don't mind part of their inventory in this fashion. Others won't have it in sight. The larger the "local Honey" crowd among the purchasers the less they and the vendor seem to care. (even prefer it at times)

We just swap it out on a new delivery if its an issue. Over the course of the years I know how much to bottle ( depending on the time of the year) so we run in to this less often than more.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most people selling raw honey put a notice on the side to the effect that natural honey crystallizes and it's perfectly edible, but if you prefer your honey liquid, you can heat some water in a pan and put the jar of honey in it to recrystallize it. Of course this works on glass jars, but not so much on those clear plastic ones. The clear plastic ones shrivel up and collapse...

I think you need to educate your customers that your honey tastes so good because it's raw, and it crystallizes because its raw and crystallizing just makes it not run off your toast so fast...


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

I try to explain to my customers ahead of time about the difference between most "store" honey and mine, and the crystallization factor - as well as how to deal with it. Most understand and are prepared when they see it. Some will call to ask follow-up questions. Have had a couple that wanted to exchange it for "fresh" honey, and I am happy to do so.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

We keep our honey in a heated bottling tank prior to bottling and only bottle 2 to 3 weeks worth at a time. Really cuts down on crystalization. Any that does begin to crystalize we swap out and warm in a hot room till liquified.

Johnny


----------

